# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Eating in a dream

## Illusi0n

It´s possible to feel the flavor of something whean you eat it in a dream? Last night in my ld i tried to eat a banana( ::D: ) but the flavor was incredible disgusting and i waked seconds later  :Eek: . What are your expriences about food in lds? It´s possible to have a "meal" in a dream?

----------


## Hukif

Well, I has had so many meals in dreams, they taste the better after fighting And you can experiment with dif things to make a new food, or I do that at least <.<

----------


## Shift

I've only eaten once while lucid, and they were french fries from some fast food place. They tasted like cardboard and when I looked at them again they had changed and looked a bit like cardboard. I tried to eat the plastic container that held the dip (I remember it was a task of the month once to eat something inedible and thought it would be fun), and I don't even know how to describe that flavor. Kind of like pure flour.

Recently in a non-lucid I was handed a glazed donut, and it was one of the most delicious things I've eaten in my entire life. Real and dream. Someone needs to start a dream donut shop because they'll make a damn fortune!

From what I've read about other people and eating in dreams, it seems like the flavor can be anything from 100x better than normal, identical, bland, to completely disgusting. But if you expect it to taste great, it should!

----------


## burton_bean

In my first Lucid dream I wanted to eat something so I told myself when I reach into my pocket there will be something to eat in there, and when I pulled it out I had a milky way. One of the best tasting things I have ever eaten!

----------


## heumy

I've eaten a couple of things. First, I drank a bottle of 10% alcohol vodka, but it tasted bad and made me feel sick. Second, I drank a tetra pack of grapefruit juice, which tasted realistic. Finally, I ate some cheerios out of the box, and poured milk in my mouth to go with it. Unfortunately, it didn't taste like much. All of these were in lucid dreams.

----------


## reservedproductions

in my LD last night i had twizzlers and gummy bears - both had a very real texture and tasted even more normal. Were good!!

funny thing...i thought to myself "am i gonna get fat from this in waking life?"

----------


## Nightwalker

I have also eaten only once in my lucid dreams and they were just fries and a milkshake and they tasted the exact same as in real life.

----------


## The Cusp

Eating in a lucid dream is the rules.  For some reason I find doing that helps prolong lucidity.  You can chow down and never get full, it's the best!  Fancy dream chocolates rock!

----------


## ray

lol, yummy... i call creating donut shop!food is usually normal or better in my dreams almost never worse.

----------


## Serith

I've eaten things in lucid dreams before, and they usually either taste slightly less flavorful than real foods, or much better.  Mostly what I've had in lucid dreams was sweets, since they seem to randomly turn up  in my lucid dreams more than other foods. In one lucid dream I just randomly had a cookie, one second it wasn't there, and the next moment it was, and in others I've found myself becoming lucid in or near the middle of the candy section of a store.

----------


## Abra

My sense of taste is usually dull in dreams. Perhaps it's because I eat boring foods! The best lucid food dream I had was where biblical Adam took me to a restaurant to chat while eating pizza. I remember the stringyness of the cheese, and that's about it. I've eaten clouds and forks, but they only had texture, and no recognizable taste (the fork tasted bitter).





> in my LD last night i had twizzlers and gummy bears - both had a very real texture and tasted even more normal. Were good!!
> 
> funny thing...i thought to myself "am i gonna get fat from this in waking life?"



 Actually... I think that when you dream of eating, your body produces the same enzymes it would in real life eating, releasing insulin and other junk. I base this on the fact that your body releases the same enzymes and junk when you smell, see, or think seriously about food. The point is, you don't need the chemicals in food to produce a response. You secrete insulin when drinking diet cola, even though there is no metabolic sugar! Some researchers believe this is detrimental to weight loss, but I think that's poppycock, due to smell/sight/thought creating a response, which is perfectly natural. So, no, it wouldn't make you fat.

----------


## apfire26

Last night for the first time I was able to eat and drink. I first drank a glass of sweat tea, then a whole gallon. It tasted just like sweet tea. Then I ate a pretzel, at first it tasted like one but then quickly turned into an ash taste. Overall it was a very good lucid experiance.

----------


## Kadal

Last night during a lucid, in order to stay lucid, I tasted the ground. At first it was bland, but then I thought, "Come on, you can do better than this! Use your imagination!" Then it tasted like pepperoni. Weird. Good, though!

----------


## apfire26

I tried the ground not too long ago but couldn't really get a taste.

----------


## Kadal

I didn't get a taste at first, but if you concentrate really hard on a taste, it works!

----------

